# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  مشکل با ایجاد یوزر جدید....

## senaps

سلام...
تو سی کو ال منیجر 2008،منیجمنت اوستودیو،من یه دیتابیس ساختم....
واردش میشم.....
توی قسمت امنیت(security) روی یوزر ها راست کلیک میکنم و کاربر جدید رو انتخاب میکنم....
در این حالت،دو فرم اول، و همچنین کادر های پایین رو به ده ها روش پر کردم،ولی هر بار،یه ارور جدید گرفتم....
از پر کردن همراه اسم سیستم تا ....!!!
دوستان میتونن راهنمایی کنن که چجوری میتونم یه یوزر جدید درست بکنم؟!

پسوردش رو از کجا انتخاب میکنم؟!!!
اصلا نحوه ی انجام این کار چجوریه؟!!

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
این لینک رو ملاحظه کنید.

----------


## senaps

SqlConnection con = new SqlConnection("Server=SENAPSSPC;Database=sample;Us  erID=senaps;Password=ajg");
            SqlCommand concom = new SqlCommand();


به کد بالا ایراد میگیره که چرا userid خرابه؟!؟؟؟؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

Userid رو سرهم نوشتید؟

بعد ایا User Senaps با پسورد Ajg رو ایجاد کردین؟

----------


## senaps

بله سر هم نوشتم، و یوزر رو طبق روشی که در لینک شما گفتین هم ایجاد کردم(البته پسورد رو یه چیز الکی اینجا نوشتم اخه پسورد ورود به انجمن هم هست!)....
اینکه از دات نت فریم ورک 4 استفاده میکنم،تفاوتی ایجاد میکنه؟

----------


## ali reza mansoori 2

دوستان من هم با ایجاد کاربر جدید در SQL مشکل دارم اگه امکان داره منم راهنمایی کنید
من به این شکل یک کاربر ایجاد میکنم
روی Login در قمست Security کلیک راست میکنم و گزینه New Login رو میزنم کد تنظیماتی که انجام میدم به شکل زیر است
USE [master]
GO
CREATE LOGIN [alireza] WITH PASSWORD=N'mansoori' MUST_CHANGE, DEFAULT_DATABASE=[phonebook], CHECK_EXPIRATION=ON, CHECK_POLICY=ON
GO
USE [phonebook]
GO
CREATE USER [alireza] FOR LOGIN [alireza]
GO
USE [phonebook]
GO
ALTER USER [alireza] WITH DEFAULT_SCHEMA=[dbo]
GO
و بعد وقتی که داخل پنجره کانکت یوزر و پس رو میزنم اخطار زیر رو میده

----------

